# Handgunforum is rocking!



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I feel like an old timer here because when I joined they're were less than one thousand members and now were up to over 3,500! Amazingly, with the increased membership, the quality of posts have not changed. I've stopped going to a few other gun forums because I got tired of the A-holes that posted just to Pi&& people off. We are still pretty civil here and I enjoy that.

So a big thanks to all of you who keep this fun and keep me coming back. (sometimes drives my wife crazy though)

Guess I'm feeling a little reminisant today. Guess I better get outside and work on my work van before I get all misty eyed and get the desire to watch a chick flick.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Gee Tony I joined a month after you and I may get teary eyed too. :smt022 

Is there a good Chick Flick on. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

My how time flies....:smt1099

PS.. if you hold your mouse over your screen name, at the bottom of the page is a bunch of text, the last number is your member join number... mine is 1401


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

When I first got involved with Gun Boards this was one of the first I Joined. Being impressed at the quality of the Board was the reason I joined it then, and it has maintained that quality. My hats off to JS and all those that work to keep this board the way it is. If you don't appreciate this Board, just visit some of the others on the Net and you will.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kruz said:


> My how time flies....:smt1099
> 
> PS.. if you hold your mouse over your screen name, at the bottom of the page is a bunch of text, the last number is your member join number... mine is 1401


I don't think that is true - I am not #552. I was one of the first ones here.

But yea, good forum.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Gosh Tony,

I still think of you as a newcomer.

:croc:


WM


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

That is weird.... this board seems to have started with #549 
they all start with #1 who is the first poster/first one who registered when the board opened. its like that on all Vbulletin boards.



****** just checked JS and its #1. very strange ****


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Kruz said:


> My how time flies....:smt1099
> 
> PS.. if you hold your mouse over your screen name, at the bottom of the page is a bunch of text, the last number is your member join number... mine is 1401


Testing...


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't see it. Oh well...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree completely, and not just because I am a mod. This is by far my favorite shooting forum. You folks are friendly, knowledgeable and fun - and many of you patriots have stepped up and helped out the soldiers in my unit when I have asked for help. That really means a great deal to me, and to everyone in my unit.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Spartan said:


> I don't see it. Oh well...


Ya gotta look waaay down at the bottom of the screen, just above the toolbar if your using windows.

Right now, the line says "Done" on my screen, but when I finish, it will tell me that I'm ... I don't know, its too fast, but it will tell you what webpage you are one.

WM

BTW: Your 1988


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Kruz said:


> ****** just checked JS and its #1. very strange ****


His profile also says he joined 06-29-2006, if you sort the member list by join date the earliest one is 1-24-2006 (Ship is #4 on that list on 1-25-2006). Weird...but, I guess JS can make his info whatever he wants it to be.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> His profile also says he joined 06-29-2006, if you sort the member list by join date the earliest one is 1-24-2006 (Ship is #4 on that list on 1-25-2006). Weird...but, I guess JS can make his info whatever he wants it to be.


There is an easy reason for that (I used to admin here). When the switch was made from PHP to VBulletin, JS had a problem with his screenname/profile during the transition of the database being moved.

He finally just created a new profile - at least this is how I think I remember it. That's why his profile shows June 2006.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

WOW!!! I go away for a little while and look what happens!!!!


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree with Tony I'ts like a good picture show I enter with a smile and usually leave with a smile.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

This forum is great, I've learned a lot here.:watching:


----------

